# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  ASUS анонсирует финал европейского чемпионата по оверклокингу ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2013

## Labs

Лучшие по итогам квалификации оверклокеры Европы встретятся 5 октября в Москве на финале ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2013.

Компания ASUS сегодня поделилась подробностями о проведении финала европейского чемпионата по оверклокингу ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2013, который состоится при поддержке компании Corsair®.
Финал AOOC 2013 состоится в Москве 5 октября 2013 года в рамках выставки Игромир 2013, которая будет проходить с 3 по 6 октября 2013 в международном выставочном центре Крокус-Экспо. Стенд компании ASUS будет расположен в Павильоне 1, Зал 1 выставочного центра Крокус-Экспо. 

Лучшие оверклокеры из Европы.

По итогам квалификационного раунда в финале ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2013 сразятся 13 лучших оверклокерских команды из Европы и стран СНГ. Прошедшие квалификацию оверклокерские дуэты наряду с победителями прошлогоднего AOOC 2012 является лучшими представителями европейского оверклокерского мира. Они неоднократно возглавляли рейтинги HWBot.org с лучшими достижениями в мире разгона, и мы уверены, что и в этот раз в рамках ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2013 наши участники смогут продемонстрировать максимальные результаты вместе с комплектующими ASUS Republic of Gamers и Corsair®. 

Расписание финала ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2013.

5 октября 2013 года на стенде компании ASUS в рамках выставки Игромир 2013 состоится финал AOOC 2013. Оверклокерский день начнется с церемонии открытия финала ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2013 в 10:00 и завершится награждением победителей в 18:00. Расписание AOOC 2013:

10:00 –Церемония открытия AOOC 2013;
10:00 – 13:00 – Оверклокинг: 2D тесты;
13:00 – 17:30 – Оверклокинг: 3D тесты;
17:30 – 18:00 – Подведение итогов и церемония награждения.

Тестовые дисциплины и конфигурации AOOC 2013.

В рамках AOOC 2013 оверклокерский день будет состоять из двух частей: 2D бенчмарки и 3D бенчмарки. Среди 2D дисциплин оверклокеры могут выбрать один из двух бенчмарков: максимальный результат разгона процессора CPU-Z или минимальное время в бенчмарке Super Pi 32M на фиксированной частоте 5500 МГц. Для 3D части бенчмарки 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme является обязательным для всех участников, а вот среди 3DMark03 и 3DMark11 Performance участники могут выбирать. В общий зачет пойдут три результата: результат 2D с максимальным количеством баллов, результат 3D#1 с максимальным количеством баллов и результат в 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme.   

Для достижения максимальных результатов всем командам будут выданы топовые компоненты от компаний ASUS, Corsair® и Intel. Основой для тестового стенда послужит материнская плата ASUS Maximus VI Extreme, подтвердившая свои оверклокерские способности многочисленными мировыми рекордами разгона. Компания Corsair для состязаний оверклокеров подготовила комплект оперативной памяти Corsair Vengeance Pro с частотой 2800 МГц, уже не раз отметившийся достижениями на частотах свыше 4 ГГц.

В зависимости от результатов каждой команде будут начислены баллы, а команда, набравшая максимальное число баллов и станет новым чемпионом ASUS Open Overclocking Cup. Помимо престижного звания каждая команда получит две материнские платы ASUS Maximus VI Extreme и две видеокарты ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II, а ТОП-3 финалисты разыграют между собой призовой фонд $ 5 000, а также получат еще по процессору Intel Core i7-4770K и по комплекту оперативной памяти Corsair Vengeance Pro 2800 МГц. В качестве судей на финале ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2013 выступят известные во всем мире европейские оверклокеры Семен TaPaKaH Авдеев и Петри SF3D Корхонен.

Для получения более подробной информации, пожалуйста, свяжитесь с вашим локальным представителем компании ASUS.

----------

